# Postmortem



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Disappointing finish.

Exciting future.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good season, team should try not getting rattled as much. At least Dirk got his ring, I'm happy for him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We'll be better. ****ty way to end the season. But with a few tweeks and one of Lebron or Wade developing a post game we should be fine.

I wonder if we'll change coaches though. Phil Jackson is on the market...We clearly need someone who can get in these guys heads. I feel like mentally this team just isn't there enough to be a champion. Particularly Lebron.

We need a Lebron whisperer.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

What a crazy year this was, I'm super sad theres no more basketball for a long time.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I hope these guys finally learn, sooner or later, bad habits will come back and haunt you. the red flags were there all season long i.e missing tons of FTs, constant iso plays and just overall stupid basketball.

this will only make them stronger. This season was the worst Heat team possible. theres only going to be improvement from here on out.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

damn, giving the Mavericks revenge.... wow.

tbh, the referees screwed us. Tonight the calls were FINALLY fair, but it was too late. 

Games 3, 4, and 5 are some of the worstly officiated, corrupt NBA games I have ever seen.

Wade missing FT's, Bosh missing FT's, LBJ a no-show......

eh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

ChrisRichards said:


> damn, giving the Mavericks revenge.... wow.
> 
> tbh, the referees screwed us. Tonight the calls were FINALLY fair, but it was too late.
> 
> Games 3, 4, and 5 are some of the worstly officiated, corrupt NBA games I have ever seen.


Don't.

Face it. We played like horse****. Championship teams get over the bad calls. We didn't. We came out with no heart.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It hurts that Wade loses another year of his prime without a ring.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chris, the refs didnt screw us. We had the rub of the officials in Game 6, shot a TON more free throws...and missed. And continued to miss.

This is the season we were to become contenders - well, we contended. Perhaps we thought that the hardest part was over once we got through Boston and Chicago, but Dallas is the type of team that will always give us trouble - particularly when they shoot this well.

Congrats to Dirk, Kidd and Caron. Couldn't care less about the rest of that team, or their dickhead owner.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This just wasn't a championship team. They were too mentally unstable and relied on an unsustainable brand of basketball for too long. Hero ball finally caught up with them. It's alright though, this will only make the team stronger in the future. We have a lot to look forward to.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good season, fellas.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

The referees finally gave us calls in game 6, but there is a thing called confidence and momentum. Dallas had all of it and Miami had the pressure of 3-2 on them. 

You can't deny Games 3, 4, and 5 were BIASED officiating. 


We still could have won though. LBJ failed us, our defense failed us, etc. most importantly, Spoestra failed us. He got outcoached. 

All those open looks the Mavs got? That's Carlisle's offensive schemes picking our D apart. Earlier in the series, Dallas ran the fastbreak to avoid playing against our set D. The Heat needed better coaching.

LBJ/Wade couldn't save Spo this time.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

PoetLaureate said:


> This just wasn't a championship team. They were too mentally unstable and relied on an unsustainable brand of basketball for too long. Hero ball finally caught up with them. It's alright though, this will only make the team stronger in the future. We have a lot to look forward to.


This is true. In the BOS, CHI series, hero ball was working.... but it's not good basketball.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Fine tune the offense, get some more size, find more youth at the supporting spots, and do whatever is necessary to acquire both a two way center and point guard.

No time to mourn. Gotta work.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This isnt as hard to take as I thought it would. The better team won. Our big 3(which ended up being 1 and a half for most of the series) just couldnt finish the job.

I think its fairly certain that Z, Juwan, Bibby and Damp are gone. I dont think Mario will command much money, but to upgrade at other spots, there maybe wont be enough for Mario. And JJ will get paid by someone.

A healthy UD and Miller for an entire season will be helpful. UD's contract is unfortunately our best trade asset. Here's hoping Mike's injury to his thumb was the biggest reason for the shooting woes. 

An actual center who can finish around the rim, play D and rebound would be nice. Dalembert lives down here and would be close to his native Haiti. But he'll probably get overpaid by someone. And a starting caliber PG is needed.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Mario and Joel will fill their roles nicely next year. I expect guys like Z and Juwan and probably Bibby to be gone, giving us some cap space. I also like our place in the draft.

Early second rounders, no risk/high reward.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'd say someone will offer Rio more cash than we can afford, so im assuming he's gone.

We need a solid veteran PG who can play both ways, likewise at C.

Pretty much - we need reliable depth. We had too many broken down 36+ year old guys who couldnt got for 82 games plus the playoffs. It takes more than 3 players to win a 'chip.

Get Miller and Haslem healthy and thats a start. Give Pittman some time, we have the 1st pick in the 2nd round....see how we go.

Right now - i actually feel depressed though. So close, yet so far.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

why the hell is Eddie House out there and not James Jones.

sigh


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

it was a fun season even though it had a sour ending. still, im really curious to see what we do in the offseason. Some of you already made good points about upgradin certain positions. how about bringing in an offensive wiz as an assistant coach?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we could bring in Rick Adelman as lead assistant (hell, or head coach), i'd cream myself.

Never gonna happen though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> it was a fun season even though it had a sour ending. still, im really curious to see what we do in the offseason. Some of you already made good points about upgradin certain positions. how about bringing in an offensive wiz as an assistant coach?


As I've said many times, I'd give my left nut for Marc Iavaroni to be in this organization again.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

we should have thrown James Jones out there to shoot 3's for us like the Mavs were doing.

mario was hot from the outside this series, so with JJ on the court............


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> As I've said many times, I'd give my left nut for Marc Iavaroni to be in this organization again.


damn!

would be nice though. we really need someone in the coaching staff to compliment the hardcore defensive philosophy this franchise has.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> we should have thrown James Jones out there to shoot 3's for us like the Mavs were doing.
> 
> mario was hot from the outside this series, so with JJ on the court............


JJ was in a walking boot for most of the Chicago series, aside from game time. I think they said it was a toe injury but wouldnt say anymore. Im sure reporters will ask JJ tonight or in the next few days how sever his injury really was.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

we are wasting our offensive power by focusing so much on defense. it's been a problem all year long. our offense sucks.

it was "OK" vs Boston/Chicago because their offense's aren't great. so when you get a little lead and then go on a drought, those teams can't really capitalize either.

but vs a team like Dallas..........we need offense. and we had none.

i guess in the future i will now learn to diagnose fatal flaws in a team during a season and be able to tell if they can win or not.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> we are wasting our offensive power by focusing so much on defense. it's been a problem all year long. our offense sucks.


our focus on defense is ok. thing is--individually--our offensive firepower is raw. we have no reliable system to control it. you cant just let these guys try to do whatever they want on that end. you have to engage the rest of the team into your offense. We rarely did that all season. So Dallas plays zone and tones down Miamis penetration (which was our strength, individually) and resorted to jumpshots and 3 pointers (our weakness')


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We've been asking for an offensive assistant coach for years now. It just isnt happening. This same coaching staff has been together since the middle of Riley's Miami years. No changes will be made there unless Rothstein retires, and I have no idea if that is even in question. Fact is, this team has hired 3 assistants over the last few years. Chad Kammerer, the son of Riley's right hand man Chet Kammerer, Ron Rothstein, original Heat head coach and was hired by the organization to coach the WNBA team years a go, and Dave Fizdale, who was the only one that had no ties to the organization.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Better watch out for that Dallas offense mother****ers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Box Man said:


> Better watch out for that Dallas offense mother****ers


:whoknows:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> We've been asking for an offensive assistant coach for years now. It just isnt happening. This same coaching staff has been together since the middle of Riley's Miami years. No changes will be made there unless Rothstein retires, and I have no idea if that is even in question. Fact is, this team has hired 3 assistants over the last few years. Chad Kammerer, the son of Riley's right hand man Chet Kammerer, Ron Rothstein, original Heat head coach and was hired by the organization to coach the WNBA team years a go, and Dave Fizdale, who was the only one that had no ties to the organization.


well then something has to give. unless Spo has a change of heart and goes to work on a playbook this offseason, were going to have the same stagnant offense.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

It's a crime against basketball to have all of this offensive talent, HISTORIC assemblage of offensive talent, and we don't use it properly.

I sound like a broken record since november 2010 about this offense. oh well.

I credit the referees for their corrupt officiating in games 3, 4, and 5.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> :whoknows:


No answer? Yeah, that's what I thought. You guys made for a great Finals, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Box Man said:


> No answer? Yeah, that's what I thought. You guys made for a great Finals, though.


No answer because I couldnt figure out what you meant.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

lol mark cuban wants to be interviewed after jason kidd @ the post game conference


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Let's package Bosh and Mike Miller for Dwight Howard or CP3.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ChrisRichards said:


> I credit the referees for their corrupt officiating in games 3, 4, and 5.


You are an incredibly poor sport.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

How about Grant Hill for the vet's minimum? He would be a great 6th man. And he needs to get his ring before it's too late.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

I am disappointed that we got so close and weren't able to get those last 2 games, but as I said before the season, I'd be happy with just getting to the ECF. I just didn't see us having the pieces to go all the way. That we got this far leads me to believe we're going to have a good next couple of years.

Dallas played a great series, and they were the better team. It wasn't the refs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hard to justify spending anything on a small forward when we have three good ones already. We could use a Tony Allen for chasing guys around picks guy. And then a not awful center who can play both ends of the floor. Dahlembert or Nene would be my picks. 

We'll be a lot better next year if we can be more lucky in terms of our top 6 players. Miller and Haslem were basically out all year. We would have been a different team with both of them. Especially Haslem. As we saw against the Bulls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

cima said:


> How about Grant Hill for the vet's minimum? He would be a great 6th man. And he needs to get his ring before it's too late.


Would love that signing. GHill is a great defender, ball handler, and mid range shooter. He'd be a good fit.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You guys remember when the Lakers got Gasol that first year, and we thought it was all over, and then they lost in the finals to the Celtics? And they just looked like the softer team, and like they couldn't get it done?

And then the next year those guys came back with better deterimination. Gasol came back with a meanness, and then they won two straight titles?

Wouldn't mind seeing that here. In the long run this loss could make us a better team. I feel like Chris Bosh is someone who might improve a lot this summer. Maybe put back on some of his muscle from his toronto days so he can bang a little better. Work on his post moves.

You know Wade is going to put in the work. He's going to come back with a smoother more well rounded game.  Maybe come back with his mid range shot, and a tough post game.

The only one I don't know is Lebron. I've yet to figure out how he responds to losses. But in theory he's been putting in a lot of work on his post game all year long, and his jumper has really gotten better--if he can come back with a post game next year that would be huge.

We're still a young team, even if we don't add much this summer, we have more upside than anyone in the league. 

I do wish we would run more though. Dallas was running us up and down the court because of Barea and J Kidd. We're missing someone there to really unleash Lebron and Wade in the open court.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

A year of experience is the best addition we could possibly hope for. The internal growth from this team will be a significant factor.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> You guys remember when the Lakers got Gasol that first year, and we thought it was all over, and then they lost in the finals to the Celtics? And they just looked like the softer team, and like they couldn't get it done?
> 
> And then the next year those guys came back with better deterimination. Gasol came back with a meanness, and then they won two straight titles?
> 
> ...


Lakers also got a huge addition in Bynum back, which cured a lot of that "softness" for those couple of years. Heat most likely won't be able to get that same kind of addition to this team. Of course, Lakers seemed a lot farther off in that series in terms of actually beating the Celtics that year. Heat for most part were just a few bounces away from winning it all.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

It is unfortunate that Miami shot so poorly from the line. Hate to see a game lost for this reason.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Lakers also got a huge addition in Bynum back, which cured a lot of that "softness" for those couple of years. Heat most likely won't be able to get that same kind of addition to this team. Of course, Lakers seemed a lot farther off in that series in terms of actually beating the Celtics that year. Heat for most part were just a few bounces away from winning it all.


A full season of Haslem is the same deal.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> A full season of Haslem is the same deal.


Um, no it isn't. Not a huge Bynum fan either.

Great season but the offense and the skills of the Big 3 need extensive fine-tuning. If adjustments are not made next season will continue to feature these maddeningly extended stretches of scoreless droughts.

Not as broken up as I thought I would be to be honest.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

AirJay said:


> Um, no it isn't. Not a huge Bynum fan either.
> 
> Great season but the offense and the skills of the Big 3 need extensive fine-tuning. If adjustments are not made next season will continue to feature these maddeningly extended stretches of scoreless droughts.
> 
> Not as broken up as I thought I would be to be honest.


Our offense was pretty good against most of the league. That Dallas defense ended up being the best we saw all playoffs, which says something.

I think you're underestimating Haslem's impact. I mean we were giving major minutes to Juwon Howard this year because of that. And remember the Haslem we saw in the playoffs was probably Haslem at about 75 percent back from his injury. He'll be in much better shape next season, and we'll get a double digit rebounder and physical defending big off the bench who is also Chris Bosh accurate with the mid-range jumper, and clutch as hell.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Our offense was pretty good against most of the league. That Dallas defense ended up being the best we saw all playoffs, which says something.


Don't be fooled. Hero ball saved us against Boston and Chicago. What about blowing that huge lead at Orlando or at home against New York? What about the stagnant showing against Chicago during the regular season? Heck in Game 5 against Chicago we had 65 points with 3 minutes left.

Given the talent these droughts should almost NEVER happen.

[/quote]



> I think you're underestimating Haslem's impact. I mean we were giving major minutes to Juwon Howard this year because of that. And remember the Haslem we saw in the playoffs was probably Haslem at about 75 percent back from his injury. He'll be in much better shape next season, and we'll get a double digit rebounder and physical defending big off the bench who is also Chris Bosh accurate with the mid-range jumper, and clutch as hell.


Sure I am a big Haslem fan. We would not have beaten Chicago without him. But he is no Bynum.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I guess all the Chicken Littles are going to be out in full effect for the next few months.

When the Lakers beat Boston back in the 80's Boston obviously played too much "hero ball" and had a terrible offense. They obviously should have retooled after that first loss.

We had a top five offense. Losing one series is not something to be overblown. We weren't as far away as people are making it seem.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Hell, don't choke Game 2 and we'd at least still be playing.

Anyone else find it weird that DeShawn Stevenson is calling us 'classless'? I think the internet just exploded.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Adam said:


> I guess all the Chicken Littles are going to be out in full effect for the next few months.
> 
> When the Lakers beat Boston back in the 80's Boston obviously played too much "hero ball" and had a terrible offense. They obviously should have retooled after that first loss.
> 
> We had a top five offense. Losing one series is not something to be overblown. We weren't as far away as people are making it seem.


Of course we did. Based on PURE talent. Not great schemes, not great ball movement. We should be the most efficient offense in the league, not just one of the best.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

AirJay said:


> Of course we did. Based on PURE talent. Not great schemes, not great ball movement. We should be the most efficient offense in the league, not just one of the best.


Why should we be the most efficient offense in the league? LA wasn't the most efficient offense and they just won back to back titles. Dallas was 8th in offensive efficiency this year and they beat us. We were 3rd.

Obviously you can point to either end of the court, offense or defense, and say, "Get better there and we will win." That's not some revelation. Any team can stand to get better.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Adam said:


> Why should we be the most efficient offense in the league? LA wasn't the most efficient offense and they just won back to back titles. Dallas was 8th in offensive efficiency this year and they beat us. We were 3rd.
> 
> Obviously you can point to either end of the court, offense or defense, and say, "Get better there and we will win." That's not some revelation. Any team can stand to get better.


Because in terms of raw offensive talent only 1 or 2 other teams possibly match our best five in ability?

Those offensive efficiency stats are skewed by all the transition baskets by the way. We are still a good offensive team in the halfcourt but not as great as we should be.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That loss was humbling but some of you are really overreacting. We ran through the East. Really, no one gave us any problems in the playoffs until we ran into Dallas. It was a tough loss to swallow considering the way we lost but they were just the better team. We still have a lot of holes and we have time to fill them.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

To put it in perspective, our PG logged the worst playoff PER of ALL-TIME of any starter with 400+ minutes. Isn't it impressive enough that we got to the Finals in the first place? Its incredible to me that some of you guys are already calling for moves to be made. Trade LeBron for Dwight or get Bosh out of here for some role players. Crazy talk. Get your heads out of your asses.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

> @jemelehill Eric Dampier was one RT @OfficiallyIce @jemelehill I've been trying to find out exactly what 4 heat players were there. You have any info?


If true...... Cut them all. Trade them all. If one of the Big Three was there, **** them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damp was where? What happened?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

http://larrybrownsports.com/basketb...rtied-at-club-liv-with-dallas-mavericks/72658


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If it comes out LeBron, Bosh, or Wade was there then I may be legit done with this team. Let's hope it was idiots like Damp, Bibby, Chalmers, and Jones.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That's incredibly poor form if true, and very dissapointing.

I can perhaps half understand for Damp, because he spent many years in that organization and wasnt really a big part of this team...but I dont want to hear the excuses for the other 3.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

By the way, I guessed on those names. Only Damp is confirmed. Piece of ****.

:flay:


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

I am REALLY surprised I am not seeing more Heat fans talking about the corrupt officiating.

Miami should have won this series. period.

LOOK AT games 3, 4, and 5. The Heat won Game 3 DESPITE the officials doing everything in their power to help the Mavs win. Wade even alluded to it in his post-game interview, saying something like, not verbatim : "We had to overcome a lot tonight because we weren't getting...*cuts himself off*.....what we weren't getting"

He was obviously talking about FOULS.


Go look at games 3, 4, and 5. 

Why is NOBODY talking about how the Mavericks had a total of -2- fouls in an entire 2nd half of basketball? TWO FOULS IN AN ENTIRE 3rd AND 4th QUARTER. TWO.

Or the game where Miami -lived in the paint-, go look at the shot charts. Mavs were only shooting jumpers, and yet the Heat got -14- total foul calls for the entire game, while the Mavs got 28.


I realize you guys are worried about "image" and "class", but I'm going to say the truth. The refs were bought/corrupt. The whole world, including wealthy people like Dan Gilbert, wanted the Heat to lose.


heck, look at Game 6. The refs did everything in their power to give Miami foul calls to get it to game 7. It's pathetic to watch. They thought Miami would win. The problem with that, is now you gave Dallas all the momentum in the world up 3-2 and the confidence behind them. Now Miami has too much pressure on them, and LBJ has been essentially taken out of the series. he couldn't BUY a trip to the FT line. 

Referees decided this series. point blank. First time since the Lakers-Kings series that I have seen officiating this corrupt.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Simple. Because no one is delusional like you.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

dismissive, insults, yup, typical. point remains


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

ChrisRichards said:


> dismissive, insults, yup, typical. point remains


The point and the lack of support from your brethren, both.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> The point and the lack of support from your brethren, both.


Most agree with me, but most won't say it. I think it's because of image issues, don't want to seem like a sore loser, or don't want to deal with any controversy about it. I have no idea, I could be off about that, but I know I am not alone because people were talking about it throughout the series.

Game 3, a game in which the Heat won, was corrupted by the officials. 

I think the NBA refs were expecting LBJ or the Heat to erupt in another outburst like CHI and BOS series, so they were scared to call the games fairly and have another 5 game series for an NBA Finals.

Just look at the facts. LBJ couldn't buy fouls. AND he was getting in foul trouble. Same with Wade to a lesser extent. Our team got called for loose balls that didn't exist. A jumpshooting team getting twice the amount of FT's than us, while we were living in the paint.

The shot charts expose the refs. Heck, in one of the games, the Mavs had a total of 2 fouls called against them in the entire 2nd half.


Don't expect Heat haters to care though. The NBA is absolutely corrupt. It's a fact in my mind now. They influence games to get longer/more interesting series. If one team is too good, they will help the weaker team in the NBA finals. Problem is, Dallas got red hot from 3pt land and they sh**** on LBJ and took him out of the series, and sadly... he folded mentally.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dallas played better ball. They moved the ball much better than heat and didn't give up 15 points lead in the final 7 minutes of the game. 

That is why none of us are bitching. 

Plus, we played so poorly at the end of game 6, it is embarrassing. Horrible shot selection, bad passes, stupid turn overs ect. 

That is what we mean by over coming bad officiating. We lost pure and simple. 

I am much more embarrassed by the play of the heat in game 2 and 6 than pissed at the officiating. 

We basically gave 2 games away and in a best of 7 series, especially in the finals, you can't do that.

Dirk also shot terrible in game 5 and 6 and we didn't take advantage of that and win those games.

When the best player of the other team shoots like ****, you are supposed to win.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

there were questionable calls in the Mavs favor, no doubt. But Miami had many other chances to to put this series away despite the bad officiating in a couple of games. they didnt take advantage and failed. Dallas seized every opportunity and kept playing basketball. good basketball.


----------

